# Stargate SG-1: 200



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone else rolling on the floor during this weeks episode?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

invaliduser88 said:


> Anyone else rolling on the floor during this weeks episode?


Yes. I loved it. A lot of inside jokes both with the show and the industry. Many of my family members thought it was stupid but they don't watch the show religiously like I do so they didn't "get it".

Anyone catch the very obscure gag about "jumping the shark". Loved it!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Some of the funny sites during this episode.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

invaliduser88 said:


> Some of the funny sites during this episode.


I saw no links in your post, so I can only ass/u/me you must have meant "sights".


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> I saw no links in your post, so I can only ass/u/me you must have meant "sights".


You are correct sir! :grin:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Yes. I loved it. A lot of inside jokes both with the show and the industry. Many of my family members thought it was stupid but they don't watch the show religiously like I do so they didn't "get it".


Apparently someone starting this thread missed my Furling reference. *lol*

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62198


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

I thought the episode was ok. Maybe slight above average, but not great. Some of the jokes were funny, but others were a bit on the lame side. I did fine the marionettes quite enjoyable though.

My wife and I thought the "Insider" episode that went along with the 200th episode was better then the actual episode. We still can't get use to Christopher Judge smiling and joking around.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Pretty good IMHO...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Only didn't get one joke in that whole thing.. "This always happens to me.."


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

djlong said:


> Only didn't get one joke in that whole thing.. "This always happens to me.."


Because Skyler is always getting the bad end of things..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not only that, but the actor that plays Skyler is also the stunt coordinator for the series. Hence "This always happens to me..."


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah gotta love these kinds of eps that are made just for the hardcore fans. I especially liked the Firefly & Farscape jokes.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

What was the Firefly joke? Must have missed that one.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Danny R said:


> What was the Firefly joke? Must have missed that one.


That was the one where they said "Who makes a movie out of a tv show that was cancelled after 3 episodes?" "Well they said it did well on DVD.":lol:


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Danny R said:


> What was the Firefly joke? Must have missed that one.


From the 200 SG1 Wiki (which coincidently YOU posted originally):
_Dr. Jackson asks "who makes a movie out of a series that only lasted three episodes?" to which Teal'c replies that it had strong DVD sales. This has been confirmed by the producers as being a reference to Firefly (which ran for 11 episodes out of a produced 14) and Serenity (the movie made from the Firefly series on the basis of strong episodes and high DVD sales figures). The in-joke is somewhat extended in the conversation Martin has on his cellphone in his first appearance in the episode, in which he says he'll take the movie to another studio if the present one doesn't like the budget; Joss Whedon actually did switch studios to produce Serenity, moving it from Fox to Universal. Martin also insists, like Firefly/Serenity, that the movie would not use footage from the original series as it is "not a clip show" (though it should be noted that it's possible Firefly did not reuse footage for other reasons)._


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Fave moments......

1. The veiled "jump the shark" dig......
2. The "Team America" spoof. I always thought Daniel looked a little wooden sometimes... Now he was REAL wooden...... (and I kept hearing RDA saying "Jesus TFing C..." in my head during the spoof, waiting for a Go'auld to pop through the gate with a bomb)
3. The members' dig on Martin's suggestion to have a camera shot of a ticking clock and an explosion thereafter. Ironic, since Stargate's (The movie) biggest crowd pleasing moment involved just such a device (and which the producers used again in Independence Day)
4. The dig against the Wormhole Extreme's cast members holding out for raises once they heard the principal had already done the same (followed by nervous glances from Carter, Jackson, and Teal'c)
5. The scene where they are being chased by baddies, have thousands of Jaffa in front of them and the gate, and they they magically pop through the gate. A peeve of mine when I see it on real shows.... It's like the producers ran out of money and couldn't afford the expensive battle scene....
6. The Farscape and Star Trek flashes....
... and my fave......

7. The serious Asimov quote the faux Teal'c character spoke that perfectly capped a humorous episode with a serious quote as to why Science Fiction appeals to us in the first place.

Bravo, a lot of fun.... Which was followed by an awful Atlantis episode that wasted RDA with an obvious low budget show where Dr. Weir goes nuts in a loony bin. All of the cliches that 200 poked fun at were in full use here..... Although I did like seeing Cameron from Ferris Bueller get some work. I kept expecting the red ferrari to pull up with Ferris driving and Sloan in the back seat.... "C'Mon Cameron, we're late for lunch with Abe Frohman!"


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobMurdoch said:


> Although I did like seeing Cameron from Ferris Bueller get some work. I kept expecting the red ferrari to pull up with Ferris driving and Sloan in the back seat.... "C'Mon Cameron, we're late for lunch with Abe Frohman!"


Did you catch one of his lines? I don't remember the exact quote but it was something to the effect of: "Somtimes a tramatic episode just makes us snap". :lol: Makes we wonder if someone put that line in there on purpose just to poke fun at the character he played in Ferris B.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Bravo, a lot of fun.... Which was followed by an awful Atlantis episode that wasted RDA with an obvious low budget show where Dr. Weir goes nuts in a loony bin. All of the cliches that 200 poked fun at were in full use here..... Although I did like seeing Cameron from Ferris Bueller get some work. I kept expecting the red ferrari to pull up with Ferris driving and Sloan in the back seat.... "C'Mon Cameron, we're late for lunch with Abe Frohman!"


I knew I knew him from somewhere, I just couldn't place it. I think the beard threw me. I guess people change a little over 20 years.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_From the 200 SG1 Wiki (which coincidently YOU posted originally):_

What can I say, that text wasn't there last time I read it.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

The Cameron charecter played the Captain of the Enterprise in he ST Generations movie...Btw I enjoyed both SGA and SG1...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Which was followed by an awful Atlantis episode that wasted RDA with an obvious low budget show where Dr. Weir goes nuts in a loony bin._

I thought the story was well written and acted, but the problem was that its just so unoriginal. We've seen similar storylines where a character's sense of reality is being played with several times before, and not just in other sci-fi shows, but also previously in Atlantis.

Wiki has a nice list of some of the closest duplicates:


> *Striking Similarities*
> This episode is very similar to the Star Trek: Deep Space Nine episode "Far Beyond the Stars" in which Benjamin Sisko (starring character) finds himself trapped between two realities: One in which he is the Captain in Star Fleet, and the other in which he is a black writer for a Science Fiction magazine in the 1950's named Benny Russell, who writes about a black captain on a star ship and slowly becomes convinced that what he is writing about is real. Benny is eventually commited to a mental institution where the doctors try to convince him that his spectacular stories (the prior events of the show) are a delusion. At the end of that episode, the viewer is left with the question of which reality is real as we see Sisko looking into a mirror and seeing Benny Russell instead.
> 
> The Buffy the Vampire Slayer episode "Normal Again" in which Buffy Summers (starring character) finds herself trapped between two realities: One in which she is the Slayer, a chosen girl, who is endowed with powers to fight the world's demons, and the other in which she was commited to a mental institution where the doctors try to convince her that the events of her spectacular life (the prior events of the show) are all a delusion. The episode is left open to interpretation; the actual cause of the delusions, either the poison or Buffy's return to "reality", is not made explicitly clear. Buffy and Giles are found laughing manically about the incident in "Grave", a few episodes later.
> ...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Gateworld is reporting that that SciFi has cancelled SG1...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's confirmed..... SciFi will not have SG-1 next year. Cooper, the producer, is actively looking for another network to pick up the costs, so they aren't dead yet.

C'Mon Showtime, time to step up and bolster that anemic lineup of yours. Weeds and Brotherhood isn't making HBO quiver in their Gucci loafers.... Bring-em home (and therefore give us our SG-1 in HD!)


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> It's confirmed..... SciFi will not have SG-1 next year. Cooper, the producer, is actively looking for another network to pick up the costs, so they aren't dead yet.
> 
> C'Mon Showtime, time to step up and bolster that anemic lineup of yours. Weeds and Brotherhood isn't making HBO quiver in their Gucci loafers.... Bring-em home (and therefore give us our SG-1 in HD!)


 Didn't Stargate start on Showtime years ago? Why would they pick it back up now after it ran for so many years? I think it is time to say bye bye to Stargate and the like show Atlantis. THey really don't have much left that they can do with either show in my opinion. THey need to concentrate on ending STargate with the best ever ending finale that ties up all the loose ends so there is no need to go on. Except if they want to go back to the big screen and do movies again like Star Trek did.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Showtime has fallen on hard times. They don't have the tentpole shows to pull 'em in like they did. The L Word and Weeds are their biggest draw right now. 

SG-1 would bring in the male demographic who could care less about the channel right now....

It boiled down to cost 5 years ago. They couldn't afford it. However, with DVD sales and foreign distribution, it might be easier to cut a deal for less money now.

If not, how about independent syndication (the way DS9 and ST:Next Generation was sold). I'm sure most markets would pony up to carry the show to grab back that Saturday 7pm slot that was huge for them 10 years ago...


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

Premium cable networks really need shows that will bring in subscribers; people who would pay just to watch 1 or 2 shows. HBO had Sopranos and Sex in the City - clearly two different demographics. A long time ago, Showtime pulled in gay viewers with Brothers; they then turned their attention to SciFi with Odyssey 5 and SG-1. I remember SciFi Friday being Alien Nation and Sliders on Fox then SG-1 on Showtime. Then Showtime again turned to women and gay viewers with QAF. Maybe the time is right for SciFi again; however, I doubt that SG-1 is still strong enough to pull paying viewers. Maybe it will show up on ABC-Family with 3 moons and Kyle.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I doubt it... the whole Ori storyline is too close to a slam on the Religious Right..... which makes up the core of the ABC family fan base....

Spike TV, Showtime, or independents via syndication are probably the best bet....


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> ... the whole Ori storyline is too close to a slam on the Religious Right.....


shhhhhhh! If you don't tell 'em they might not notice!:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BobMurdoch said:


> the whole Ori storyline is too close to a slam on the Religious Right


Maybe but it could also be a slam against extremest Muslims (terrorists) who like to kill people that don't follow their belief system. But, that's for another thread.


----------

